# Alentejo



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone we are trying to gather information regarding nice areas to live in the alentejo.
Are there any expats currently living there if so what areas?. We would prefer to hear more about inland rather than the coast which we love but in terms of living it would be preferable to be in the interior.
Hope you may be of help as we will be visiting shortly.
Thanks.


----------



## Great-Dane (Oct 17, 2017)

Check the website for "saomarcosdaserra", regards


----------

